# Outlaw Decoy Company



## nodakoutdoors.com

Anybody want to take a guess what happened to Outlaw? A lot of rumors floating around that they're went out of business. Site's been down for 5 days and nobody's answered the phone in 2 weeks.

Yikes!


----------



## Miller

There decoys got worse,and they started selling lamps, tents, and other junk that nobody wants from a decoy company.I could say I saw this coming.


----------



## Old Hunter

So are used Outlaw sillys worth more money now?


----------



## Miller

they filed for bankruptsy, chapter 7 i think.


----------



## Matt Jones

I'd like to say I saw this coming but I didn't. Outlaw pioneered photo-silo's and the only real competition they had was Real Geese. There are a lot of guys that are pretty loyal to Outlaw when it comes to silo's...anyone know the whole story?


----------



## duckman53821

I ordered 2 doz canada silo's in February. I recieved one dozen and they said the other dozen was on back order and I wouldn't get them for 2 months. I guess I won't see that other dozen. :******: :******:


----------



## Matt Jones

I heard that Outlaw went under because of a class action lawsuit against them. Apparently a group of hunters drown after capsizing their Outlaw boat and being trapped. Outlaw was found responsible by not designing the boat properly and probably sued for millions by the families. I haven't seen anything in print about this so I'm not certain of the validity of this. Although, It would make sense.


----------



## SiouxperDave25

From a Spokane newspaper:

Suit against decoy maker moves ahead

Former shareholder seeks compensation; company files Chapter 7 bankruptcy

By Linn Parish

James A. Cripe, former president and CEO of the now-defunct Outlaw Decoys Inc., has received permission from U.S. Bankruptcy Court here to proceed with a lawsuit against the company.

In May, Outlaw Decoys, a Spokane Valley-based maker of hunting decoys and online retailer of outdoor goods, ceased operation and filed for protection from creditors under Chapter 7 of the U.S. Bankruptcy Code.

Cripe, a secured creditor of the company, is suing the company in Spokane County Superior Court for allegedly defaulting on a retirement and reorganization agreement.

Prior to shutting its doors, Outlaw Decoys was located in a 12,000-square-foot space at the Spokane Business & Industrial Park, in Spokane Valley. It had 12 employees as of earlier this year.

The bankruptcy filing lists the company's total liabilities at about $1.2 million and total assets at about $600,000. In Chapter 7 proceedings, assets are liquidated, and the proceeds are distributed to creditors.

Kevin O'Rourke, an attorney with Southwell & O'Rourke PS who is representing Outlaw Decoys in its bankruptcy proceeding, says the company encountered some manufacturing problems in 2001. Legal issues have arisen since then, and the company was unable to overcome both the manufacturing and legal issues, O'Rourke says. He declines to expand on the manufacturing problems and the legal issues. Tim Cripe, president of Outlaw Decoys and James Cripe's son, declined to comment.

In addition to James Cripe's suit against the company, which was filed last October, Lyric Capital Investment Corp., a West Palm Beach, Fla., venture-capital company, has filed suit in Superior Court against James A. and Adele Cripe and Outlaw Decoys. The complaint filed with the court alleges "a deliberate scheme by James Cripe to rescue Outlaw from near insolvency by fraudulently obtaining capital from Lyric Capital."

Lyric had invested about $1.8 million in Outlaw between 2000 and 2002.

Outlaw Decoys shut down operations in May.


----------



## tb

For cripes sake, anyway.


----------

